# Early Symptoms?



## conlimac (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,

This is my first post.

After 4 pregnancies and 3 babies, I feel kind of silly asking these questions but I need some feedback.

How early do you think a woman could experience early pregnancy symptoms? Even before a test would be able to show a positive?

Some quick background to help you answer. I have an 18 month old and haven't gotten my cycle back yet. My husband and I had sex 7 and 8 days ago. For the past 5 days or so I've been extremely fatigued (nothing new really since my nursling still wakes a lot at night). I've also had terrible heartburn and have been urinating a lot. Beginning yesterday, one of my breasts is extremely sore. Today, I can't even touch it. I took a test today which was negative (not surprising). I'm sure all of these symptoms have other logical explanations. The fatigue could be due to having 3 active sons. The heartburn could be from what I've eaten lately. Maybe my breasts are sore because I'm about to get my first cycle since the baby.

I will probably test again next weekend if the symptoms persist but I just needed to "talk" with someone first. Could pregnancy symptoms such as sore breasts actually begin only a week after conception?


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

First, Welcome to MDC!!! I really don't have an answer for you. I thought the symptoms didn't start until ~6 weeks into pregancy but I didn't have many of the ones most people talk about. I had some lower back aching and cramping before I tested positive.
maybe someone else here will have some better info for ya.


----------



## Jennbee (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi, and welcome here. I experienced tender breasts a couple of cycles ago one week after ovulating (TTC here) while my daughter would nurse. Then AF didn't arrive on time, so I started to think that I was pregnant. 4 pregnancy tests were taken within that week of waiting, and all were negative. When AF did start, the soreness went away. I think that I may have been pregnant, but it's not a positive.
Did you find out if you're pregnant?


----------

